# Warning, this may become addictive!



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

After posting about the crayon quilt, I goggled other images and found this. Even hubby said that he could see himself helping me on this.












Here is her website
http://sewcalgal.blogspot.com/2012/08/creative-quilts-from-your-crayon-box-by.html


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's beautiful. I have a book or two about doing such things. It's on my list of things to try to accomplish.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow! But I can't color that good even at my age.

You going to try this for the black-brights/batiks swap?


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Gretchen, how I wish! I am going to have to look into the supplies once I purchase the book. I think the colored pencils might be a bit pricey, but if I can find me a 50% of at Michael's that would help.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Oh, I don't have crayon quilt books, I thought that was applique and stitched, etc.

I'll have to check out more about this crayon quilting that you've spoke of.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

A friend of mine did a queen sized quilt with this method for his blocks. It was absolutely stunning! 
(Then again, he really doesn't know how to do anything _but_ stunning quilts... lol)


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I watched the video twice. Too confusing. The pear shape is fused and then colored without getting crayon on the background. And then then melted puddles of other color on top of the background. And all that crayon on the hot iron.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

TFS Very pretty. Hope I can figure out the process.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I think it would be easier to just use ink and paint directly on your fabric. Or permanent markers.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I love that! It would be so much fun! 

Another thing to add to my "fun stuff for when I have time" list.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Garnet - the cutout is set on plastic paper, and the crayon does not stick - it only sticks to the fabric, so it only looks like she's not getting it outside the lines - it just does not stick there and stays on the napkin she wiped it up with. 

The design is blotted between colors, (she only shows doing it once, but you'd do it every time) and that will absorb any errant crayon, though most is going to get wiped off with the paper napkin used to apply it.

I've messed with melted crayons a bit - and this is actually a very simple process. It's painting with melted crayons, and you have to have the creative eye to know what colors to blend, and how to do it to get the right shading and all that. 

I've done watercolor and acrylic painting, and this looks like a very easy process. Sure is a lot less messy than paints!

I'd also get a cheap used iron at Goodwill or something. You only need heat, and I've had bad experiences with crayons and irons - it doesn't always clean off like you'd hope . . .


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Macybaby said:


> Garnet - the cutout is set on plastic paper, and the crayon does not stick - it only sticks to the fabric, so it only looks like she's not getting it outside the lines - it just does not stick there and stays on the napkin she wiped it up with.
> 
> The design is blotted between colors, (she only shows doing it once, but you'd do it every time) and that will absorb any errant crayon, though most is going to get wiped off with the paper napkin used to apply it.
> 
> ...


If you draw a line on the outside of the design with Elmer's glue, it makes it easier to stay within the lines. Elmer's washes out.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Angie, you are right, this is a color and applique piece. You are just using crayons to color your pieces. The other post is just a crayon block. You trace your pattern onto what ever size block that you want, color, iron with a blotter, and you are done. 
You don't have to have a color book to do this with. Google coloring pages under the image setting and be amazed. Here is one
https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...9.0....0...1ac.1.27.img..1.13.871.PkQIcV9ch9o


----------



## mrsgcpete (Sep 16, 2012)

requested the book from the library. thanks for the tip!


----------

